# Bumpers



## Qdub24 (May 3, 2004)

Will the front and rear bumpers from a 95-99 sentra fit on a 89-94 maxima?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Qdub24 said:


> Will the front and rear bumpers from a 95-99 sentra fit on a 89-94 maxima?



don't think so and y would u want to put Sentra bumpers on a Maxima for???


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> don't think so and y would u want to put Sentra bumpers on a Maxima for???


wrong ...... thats dumb look at the car size... no what do u need bumpers for what yr... they make them


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

They look like crap because the lines are totally different between the B14 and the J30. nothing lines up and it looks like ass.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> They look like crap because the lines are totally different between the B14 and the J30. nothing lines up and it looks like ass.



:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Qdub24 (May 3, 2004)

*oK*

Alright thanks guys! I was just wondering because I'm having front bumper clearance issues with my intercooler. And if I change the front bumper, then I'm going to change the side skirts and rear bumper too.


----------

